# Problems accessing Win XP shared folders from Win 7 machine



## blake_378 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello everyone. This is my first time to post on here so I will try to do my best.

I have a machine running Windows XP Pro 64-bit that has a shared folder on C: This folder is easily accessible from any other XP machine on the network. My problem is that I cannot access the folder from a machine running Windows 7 64-bit. I can get to the folder on the other machine but when I click to open it I get the following error:

"\\computername\SHARE is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. Not enough server storage is available to process this command."

I have full rights to access the shared folder and I can access the folder from an XP machine but not my Win 7 machine. Is there a setting or service I need to enable to view this? Hope I gave you enough info. Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If it's XP Pro, from the shared folder, make sure that on both *Security and Sharing Tabs *you have added the User from Windows 7, give it a full Permission for now. Also, create a User Account in XP with the same User Account in Windows 7.
Log off on both computers then try accessing the C drive again.


----------



## blake_378 (Jun 21, 2010)

I went ahead and double checked the sharing and securities and everything is set up like you explained. Could this be a restriction put in place from my network administrator?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is this your work computer? If it is, yes...you may consult your Admin.


blake_378 said:


> I went ahead and double checked the sharing and securities and everything is set up like you explained. Could this be a restriction put in place from my network administrator?


----------



## blake_378 (Jun 21, 2010)

I went ahead and found a work around for now. I just host the shared folder on my machine and my boss has a link to it now. Im running 7 64-bit. My boss has a laptop running Win 7 64-bit and a desktop running XP 64-bit. I just recently migrated him to Win 7 on his laptop and thats when the shared folder stopped working (between the XP 64-bit and the Win 7 64-bit). The shared folder was on the XP 64-bit machine. I was able to create the same share on a XP 32-bit machine and it worked fine. Maybe it's a XP 64-bit issue. Oh well, thanks for you help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad that you got it all sorted out.

You're Welcome!


----------

